# Running In Africa...



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Lagos

Outside city hall
Goethe institut


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Xinhua NEWS Agency

Downtown lagos


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Lagos
TBITE









Furz photo


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Tinubu Square
lukmannola.com
Lagos


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Kwesiblack

Lagos


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Last Lagos


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

UYO, NIGERIA

Courtesy of Hakon


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

ABUJA, nigerias capital

Mahogany Photos


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

abuja


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

abuja


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Tom Saater

Abuja


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

abuja


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

THE UN House

abuja


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

abuja


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

The Taxis are Green here, ABUJA


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Aso Rock, ABUJA


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Last Abuja


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

abuja


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Last last abuja


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nairobi, Kenya​

















K-Yungin


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Uyo, NIGERIA...500,000 estimate pop

timesnorth.wordpress


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Uyo

uJOINME


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Uyo

newsdor.bushhousenigeria


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Uyo


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

edit


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Marrakech Film Festival









Big Screen​

















Morocco forum


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

forum


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

by dustin.eckroth


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

by dustin.eckroth









































TheBigLebowski67

























































forum


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Algiers, Algeria​








Alger par cercamon, sur Flickr
















Alger par cercamon, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

wald el bled said:


> by me


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Gaborone, Botswana​
Forum


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gaborone, Capital of Southern Africa​*

Gaborone by stormdog, on Flickr









Gaborone by stormdog, on Flickr










Gaborone by stormdog, on Flickr










Gaborone by stormdog, on Flickr










Gaborone by stormdog, on Flickr









Gaborone by stormdog, on Flickr










Gaborone by stormdog, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

xjamaax


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Harare, Zimbabwe​











































zimbo1 said:


>


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

eastgate mall


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Praia, Cape Verde​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> Cafe Sophia is one of Praia's most popular street cafes. It's open all day, 'till late! Photo taken September 2012. por die engel, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Praia International Airport, Santiago, Cape Verde Islands. April 2012 por die engel, no Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> bar 2000, tarrafal por no rain corp., no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> streetart tarrafal por no rain corp., no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

papa joão paulo II por no rain corp., no Flickr













cross praia por no rain corp., no Flickr












comitiva de casamento por no rain corp., no Flickr










plato e liceu por no rain corp., no Flickr









rua de banana por no rain corp., no Flickr










esquadra policial tarrafal por no rain corp., no Flickr










hotel tarrafal por no rain corp., no Flickr







rua panorâmica por no rain corp., no Flickr








pó di terra, centro cultura por no rain corp., no Flickr


cine-teatro porto dos milagres por no rain corp., no Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mindelo, São Vicente | Cape Verde​*

Monument to Atlantic Crossing por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr












Mindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr














Fishing Boats por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr













Mindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr











Mindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr










Presidential Palace in Mindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr












Ferry to Santa Antao por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


View on Mindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

View on Mindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


Square in Mindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


Mindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


Fish MarketMindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


Mindelo's version of Torre de Belem por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


Gas station in Mindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ponta do Sol | Santa Antão*


Church in Ponta do Sol por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


Church in Ponta do Sol por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


Church in Ponta do Sol por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


Ponta do Sol por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


Ponta do Sol por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


Ponta do Sol por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


Ponta do Sol por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


Ponta do Sol por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Porto Novo | Santa Antão*


View on Ponta do Sol por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


Island near Mindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


View on Santa Antao por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


Porto Novo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


Ferry terminal at Porto Novo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


Porto Novo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


Between Porto Novo and Paul por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Malabo, Equitorial Guinea​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

maylos said:


>


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

*LAGOS NIGERIA*

Courtesy of IamforeverNigerian


















Curtesy of Bashorun Ahmed


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Håkønljzberg said:


>


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*CBN - Marina

















CBC - Lekki*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Naijaborn said:


>


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Five Cowrie Creek*















*Lekki*















*Ikoyi/Banana Island (Background), Lekki (Foreground)*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Pretoria, South Africa





Upington said:


>


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pretoria in bloom*






























*Jacaranda trees in front of Law building*

















































*Purple Rain*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Pule said:


> *Sunnyside*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Pretoria Train Station- pretty regal


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Rabat, Morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

yan_95 said:


>


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rabat Downtown
*











http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabat


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Bulawayo, Zimbabwe​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Casablanca, Morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Reda_ said:


>


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

timo9 said:


> Casablanca by Karim AchaLhi on flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The-s said:


> VitalyGaviria​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Maseru, Kingdom Of Lesotho​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

88keys said:


>


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Afriski*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

zimbo11 said:


>


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Livingstone Zambia


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Courtesy Nermin
Bejaia Algeria









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3382/4596373860_d1a8021615_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

'


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

forum courtesyHuambo, Angola


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Yy1FybcyI7s/SmzKAjDm1OI/AAAAAAAAA4w/mp81T9BWy48/s800/SDC11376.JPG


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Matthias Offodile said:


> Huambo


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

muloji17 said:


> *Mais fotos da cidade do Huambo*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

primezz said:


> *Nakuru*(a Kenyan town).​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

5668873233_8b881e4477_b by findingnimo, on Flickr









5668876413_974682dc01_b by findingnimo, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

5669450380_19922ec7fb_b by findingnimo, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

5669448446_3294022467_b by findingnimo, on Flickr










5668872745_9985479d8c_b by findingnimo, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kenguy said:


> Back to Nakuru...KURA worked on some of the side streets sometime back. I think they did a good job.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Victoria, Seychelles*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Igor L. said:


> *My Photos:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

HerachioBlo said:


> *Calabar | Cross River State | Nigeria*
> ​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Victoria Falls , Zimbabwe


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Port Harcourt, Nigeria













​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*CarniRiv Festival | Port Harcourt | Rivers States | Nigeria*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Lobito, Angola


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

85









84








*Hyundai showroom in Lobito*

85








*random children playground in Lobito*

_Courtesy of Carlos Antunes Corverira_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Matthias Offodile said:


> Inauguration of a new bar that I have just bumped into...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

HerachioBlo said:


> *Aba | Abia State | Nigeria*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kaduna | Kaduna State | Nigeria *​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bonny Island | Rivers State | Nigeria*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

why I Can't like photos here ?  what's going on ?


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Boyshow said:


> why I Can't like photos here ?  what's going on ?


Turned it off...Sorry, but feel free to add


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

BenjaminEli said:


> Turned it off...Sorry, but feel free to add


ok , thank you BenjaminEli :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le port (mindelo, sao vicente, cap vert)* 
Mindelo, sao vicente, cap vert octobre 2011










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexbluespower/6285365775/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trio sous le soleil (mindelo, sao vicente) *
Une promenade sur le port de mindelo, cap vert, cabo verde octobre 2011










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexbluespower/6279801223/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coulé (mindelo, sao vicente, cap vert)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexbluespower/6304750381/in/photostream/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> Monument to Atlantic Crossing por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr







Fishing Boats por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr











Mindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Presidential Palace in Mindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr









Ferry to Santa Antao por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

View on Mindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

View on Mindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Square in Mindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr








Mindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Fish MarketMindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


Mindelo's version of Torre de Belem por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Gas station in Mindelo por Travel Aficionado, no Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Beautiful and colourful city of mindelo there...courtesy forum


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Moshi, Kilimanjaro Tanzania


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

SE9 said:


> Lamu Archipelago
> Kenya
> 
> The Lamu Archipelago is located in the Indian Ocean close to the northern coast of Kenya, to which it belongs. The largest of the islands are Pate Island, Manda Island and Lamu Island. Smaller islands include Kiwayu, which lies in the Kiunga Marine National Reserve, and Manda Toto. Today the largest town in the archipelago is Lamu Town, on Lamu Island. The town is on the World Heritage List.
> ...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7159397895/














http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7675572706/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Untitled by Alex Shapovalov, on Flickr







Untitled by Alex Shapovalov, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

IMG_1004 by BreakTheLogic, on Flickr







Untitled by Alex Shapovalov, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Untitled by sebastiankippe, on Flickr








Untitled by sebastiankippe, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Donkey race for Maulidi - Lamu kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr









Donkey race in Lamu - Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Namibe, Angola


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*the new airport*









*and the new hockey pavillion and the road leading to it*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

what the heck is this, right in the middle of nowhere












LOL

_Courtesy of Mario R.Ribeiro_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*way to Namibe*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Lome, Togo


Håkønljzberg said:


>


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

DSC_0021 by passmoreplease, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

DSC_0001 by passmoreplease, on Flickr






DSC_0012 by passmoreplease, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Francistown, Botswana


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Aerport*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

.....more photos of Ghetto.....


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Tete, Mozambique

*Airport*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Benguela, Angola



Boyshow said:


>


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*this is another public garden called "Jardim do 1ro de Maio"*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*random bakery shop*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

modernized airport of benguela


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
this structure has been brought back to life, too*









*
look at the floors , it is very neat and even sterile*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Port Louis, Mauritius



StormShadow said:


>


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Arch and Harbor *
















*
Harbor view*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

View over Port Louis























http://flic.kr/p/dChm5m​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mauritius ¦ Citadel (Fort Adelaide)
The Citadel is situated on top of a hill overlooking the capital Port Louis. It is also known as Fort Adelaide in honour of the wife of the King of England William IV. 
The fort is located at a prominent place that enables you to have a look at the harbor as well as the whole city of Port Louis. The magnificent Fort was built 
in the 19th century, designed by Colonel Cunningham.and was built with an intention of providing security to the British Army from the approaching enemy:
















http://flic.kr/p/dygQSN​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mauritius ¦ Citadel (Fort Adelaide)
The Citadel is situated on top of a hill overlooking the capital Port Louis. It is also known as Fort Adelaide in honour of the wife of the King of England William IV. 
The fort is located at a prominent place that enables you to have a look at the harbor as well as the whole city of Port Louis. The magnificent Fort was built 
in the 19th century, designed by Colonel Cunningham.and was built with an intention of providing security to the British Army from the approaching enemy:
















http://flic.kr/p/dygQSN​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Port Louis Waterfront













View over the Harbor of Port Louis








http://flic.kr/p/dCbZZX​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mauritius ¦ Port Louis Panorama
Port Louis as seen from Marie Reine de la Paix (the open Church)
















http://flic.kr/p/dyyNGY​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

At the Port Louis market/bazaar
















http://flic.kr/p/dLhPne​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Port Louis cityscape
























http://flic.kr/p/edJzye​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Tree family








http://flic.kr/p/edSra5​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Port Louis port restaurant
















http://flic.kr/p/eMK9fm​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

diversity


























http://flic.kr/p/eMxJA2​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://flic.kr/p/eMHX3d​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Champ de Mars Racecourse, Port Louis​*

Champ de Mars Racecourse 1 by Shayne Haridas Photography, on Flickr


Champ de Mars Racecourse by Shayne Haridas Photography, on Flickr


Champ de Mars Racecourse by Shayne Haridas Photography, on Flickr



Champ de Mars Racecourse by Shayne Haridas Photography, on Flickr


Champ de Mars Racecourse by Shayne Haridas Photography, on Flickr


Champ de Mars Racecourse by Shayne Haridas Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Swakopmund, Namibia


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Selling nostalgia









http://flic.kr/p/egjymj​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Helping hand 








http://flic.kr/p/egjybC

Keep to the left








http://flic.kr/p/egdNk2​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Local pub 








http://flic.kr/p/egjy49

Cyclist








http://flic.kr/p/egdNdD​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Lighthouse








http://flic.kr/p/egjxNA

That way








http://flic.kr/p/egdMZD​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Likasi, Democratic Republic Of Congo


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kolwezi, Democratic Republic Of Congo


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Island Of The Reunion


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Matthias Offodile said:


> *Centre for sea turtles*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Dodoma, Tanzania


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Flickr 上 moragcasey 的 Dodoma View








Flickr 上 moragcasey 的 New Dodoma Hotel


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae190/tanzan_2010/dom.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

courtesy forum Keren, Eritrea


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Entebbe, Uganda


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mbabane, Swaziland


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

All Africa Castle and Forts Throughout The Ages


*South Africa, Cape Town

Castle of Good Hope - built by the Dutch in 1652.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Fort of Santa-Cruz, Oran Algeria
1577 *

A museum living on the north african coast.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kellermann-international/6737953823/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6912459993/sizes/l/in/photostream/

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*This majestic tree stands in the centre of the oldest part in Freetown and is the most visible landmark in the city. Though its exact age is unknown it has undisputedly stood here for over 200 years. It is believed by some to have been the resting place for the Black Poor when the arrived in Sierra Leone in 1787. They apparently rested and prayed underneath the shade of the tree. The Nova Scotians upon arrival in 1792 are also said to have sung "Return ye, ransomed sinners home" at this site though some views are held that the tree associated with this settlers is some distance away.
The Cotton Tree is synonymous with Freetown and has inspired many works of art. In fact, the Visit Sierra Leone logo pays homage to the Cotton Tree. It is also the home of bats and vultures and Cotton Trees in general are associated with myths and mysticisms in Sierra Leone. In the dry season and harmattan it sheds its leaves but in the rains the tree can be admired in all its splendour. Its magnetic pull makes it an attractive sight for visiting tourists*














Image by http://www.trekearth.com


Description by http://www.visitsierraleone.org


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*El Mechouar Tlemcen, XIII century Algeria*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Luanda, Angola - Fortaleza de Sao Miguel*

Built in the 1576 by the Portuguese. Major outlet for slave trade to Brazil, and was basically a fortified town for much of the time.
Today it is a museum.


















photos from wikipedia.

Check out the aerial shots - very impressive!

http://virtualglobetrotting.com/map/fortaleza-de-s-o-miguel/view/?service=0​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Duwisib Castle - Namibia | German Empire | 1908*


Duwisib Castle by Us n' Namibia, on Flickr


Duwisib Castle by Kerryn27, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*GEDE, KENYA (ANCIENT SWAHILI TOWN)


Gede Ruins by Sergey Zamkovoy, on Flickr



Gede Ruins by beccabug, on Flickr


DSC02258 by derdino, on Flickr*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*SHELA KENYA*


Shella by Sergey Zamkovoy, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lalibela Rock Carved Church, Ethiopia*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kasbah Ait Ben Moro
A castle from the XVIII century​

La Kasbah Ait Ben Moro n'est pas un décor de cinéma, mais un authentique château du XVIIIème (attention : Dix Huitième) siècle restauré et reconverti en hôtel.
Un chef d'oeuvre de l'architecture traditionnelle en pisé qui offrira à ses hôtes le goût unique d'un voyage dans le Maroc d'antan.

Sur le fond, les montagnes du Haut Atlas et l'ancienne Kasbah d'Amerhidil contrastent avec le vert de la palmeraie centenaire qui surgit au milieu de ce paysage désertique.

Ainsi aurait souhaité son ancien constructeur, un notable arabo-andalous du XVIIIème siècle ainsi que le veut aujourd'hui son restaurateur et maître des lieux, andalous lui aussi…

La Kasbah Ben Moro est située au bord de la palmeraie, à côté du village tranquille de Skoura, à 39 km à l'Est de Ouarzazate.

La nuit, le calme règne sur ce domaine et les étoiles brillent dans le ciel…


293 - Skoura, kasbah Aït Ben Moro par emvri85, sur Flickr


0233_IMG_1477_Skoura_Kasbah Ait Ben Moro par Anton Eder, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chellah or Sala Colonia is a necropolis and complex of ancient Roman Mauretania Tingitana and medieval ruins at the outskirts of Rabat, Morocco. First spot of Salé, this latter was completed towards the north of the river. It is the most ancient human settlement on the mouth of the Bou Regreg River.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Fort of Qaitbay, Alexandria, Egypt








*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Thamugadi | Ancient city of Timgad | Algeria*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5653117506/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nespicture/6527478335/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nespicture/6527496615/in/photostream


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Royal Mausoleum of Mauretania| 1st century B.C | Algeria*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5398929660/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria_imaging_pro/5167218799/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Ksar of Ighzer









http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/...mid=27&func=detail&catid=15&id=389&p=5&l=1366

Ksar of Badjouda | Ain Saleh









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1848701*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Medghassen | Numidian Mausoleum | 300 B.C | Algeria*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5338143533/sizes/l/

*Ghoufi | Aures | Algeria*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria_imaging_pro/5306006766/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria_imaging_pro/5208168541/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ruins of al Mansourah | Tlemcen | Algeria*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5126686573/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*Bab el Kermadine | Tlemcen | Algeria*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergirai/3116019719/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Al Machouar | Tlemcen | Algeria
*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergirai/3116019727/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algeria*

*Dey palace | 1516 | Algiers*










*The cave of Miguel de Cervantes |Algiers*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algeria*

*Roman theater l Guelma*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Menara gardens are gardens located to the west of Marrakech, Morocco, at the gates of the Atlas mountains. They were built in the 12th century (c. 1130) by the Almohad ruler Abd al-Mu'min.
The name menara derives from the pavillon with its small green pyramid roof (menzeh). The pavilion was built during the 16th century Saadi dynasty and renovated in 1869 by sultan Abderrahmane of Morocco, who used to stay here in summertime.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Maponya Mall in Soweto, South Africa


























*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Eastgate Mall- Harare, Zimbabwe.

















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Belas Shopping Center ~ Luanda, Angola*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Courtesy of Kenguy*:cheers:

*Oasis Mall-Kampala, Uganda*



















Inside Nakumatt.The layout is pretty much like that of Nairobi's Nakumatt Westgate mall store.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mountain Mill Shopping Centre: Worcester, Western Cape*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Canal Walk, Cape Town, South Africa's largest (144 500m2):








*



Canal Walk Shopping Mall. Century City, Cape Town by malawimullac, on Flickr


Food Hall - Canal Walk Cape Town by malawimullac, on Flickr


Canal Walk Shopping Mall. Century City, Cape Town by malawimullac, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Carrefour Hypermarket Tunis , TUNISIA​*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Morocco Mall*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ceddi Mall - Abuja, Nigeria











































*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*City Centre | Alexandria (biggest mall in Alexandria)

Pictures taken by UAE_isthebest:























































*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Wahat Al-Khartoum Sudan Mall*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Polo Park Mall (Enugu), South East Nigeria.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algeria

















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gateway Durban, South Africa*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*CITY MALL-Mombasa Kenya*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Anfa Place- Casablanca Morocco*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*fes / MOROCCO












































*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Top Class Housing Architecture In Africa

Luanda sul












































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

African Suburbs​

Ikoyi, Nigeria


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Dakar, Sow Residence, Senegal


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kampala's Uganda*







*Ntinda suburb*





















*Bunga Surbubia on Kampala South, Lake Victoria shores*














*Naguru Hill Surbubia*





















*Kazinda's Palace in Bukoto, He is a civil Servant.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cape Town: South Africa*




























































Source: Peerutin Architects


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kensington heights in Kampala Uganda


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bantry Bay SA*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kampala Uganda


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Abuja Nigeria

















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nairobi Kenya*

*Lavington suburb.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Flats, South C suburb.*










*Apartments, Ngong road (N.West Nairobi)*










*Apartments, Norfolk area.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Capetown South Africa*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mwanza Tanzania*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nairobi*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ifrane Morocco*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Suburb in Westlands/Riverside. (Nairobi)*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gigiri - Nairobi*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Athi plains - Southern Nairobi*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*DR Congo, Bukavu *

Suburbs on the lakeside.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Hargeisa Somalia*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nyari Nairobi*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Embakasi Nairobi*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*mbabane, swaziland*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar es salaam*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mbezi beach suburb - Dar es Salaam.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*










lagos*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Antananarivo, Madagascar*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

SOUTH BEACH DAR ES SALAAM


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cape Town* by FreeRangePierre


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nairobi * 


SIDAI VILLAGE IN ATHI RIVER, KENYA by findingnimo, on Flickr


PHENOM ESTATE IN LANGATA, KENYA by findingnimo, on Flickr


KENYAN SUBURBS by findingnimo, on Flickr


Suraya, Kenya by findingnimo, on Flickr


Suraya, Kenya by findingnimo, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mombasa*


Hacienda, Mombasa, Kenya by findingnimo, on Flickr


Hacienda, Mombasa, Kenya by findingnimo, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Harare Zimbabwe*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Durban city, greyville and surrounds


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lagos*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kenya*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Abuja*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Karen Nairobi*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tanzania*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Riat Hill, Kisumu, Kenya*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Eden Ville, Kimabuu, Kenya*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Madinaty near Cairo


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Suburbs of MARRAKECH,* MOROCCO*




























Source flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=469730


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lagos, Nigeria*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Abuja, Nigeria*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lagos, Nigeria













































*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Somalia










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/10230645.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/3104514.jpg
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Windhoek Namibia
































































*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Centurion South Africa






























*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Clifton SA








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Camps Bay









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Century City*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Table view suburbs capetown*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Athlone*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*North Johannesburg








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Al Rehab City, Cairo*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Banana Island, Lagos*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Habous, Casablanca *



























Flickr.com


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Zimbali, Durban
























*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Anfa / Ain Diab - Casablanca*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bata Stadium








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tunis |TUNISIA| El menzah STADIUM*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Zimpeto Mozambique*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Abuja Stadium*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Tamale stadium

















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Elispark stadium - 60,000, Johannesburg (to undergo minor upgrade for FIFA WC 2010)


















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Athlone stadium (one of the stadiums to be used for practice in 2010) hosted the ABSA Cup last weekend.
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cairo Stadium Egypt



















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Estádio da Cidadela Luanda Angola

















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

All Garden​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Jardim dos Namorados, Maputo*


Mozambique por terran0925, no Flickr


Mozambique por terran0925, no Flickr


Mozambique por terran0925, no Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Al Azhar Park (حديقة الأزهر), Cairo*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*LUBANGO PUBLIC GARDENS ANGOLA*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bouknadel's Exotic Gardens - Morocco*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Menara gardens are located at the west of *Marrakech, Morocco* at the gates of the Atlas mountains. They were built in the 12th century (c. 1130) by the Almohad ruler Abd al-Mu'min.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Forodhani park ZANZIBAR*​


Forodhani Park by *~YY~*, on Flickr




Forodhani Gardens along Stone Town Waterfront by Bobcatnorth, on Flickr




Old Cannons along Forodhani Gardens Waterfront by Bobcatnorth, on Flickr




Forodhani Gardens in Zanzibar by Bobcatnorth, on Flickr



Forodhani Park by *~YY~*, on Flickr



Pagoda in the park by dossydaisy, on Flickr



In the Gardens by dossydaisy, on Flickr



forodhani gardens by beamtin, on Flickr




forodani gardens by beamtin, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nairobi Arboretum Park


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar Es Salaam Botanical Gardens*






































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*jardin ALGER*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*A Highway in Maseru, Lesotho*

Maseru by PhilTheNet, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

R24 Road, South Africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*A104, Kenya*
















*A2, Kenya*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tiapza*, Algeria


_curves par aakid, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

10 lanes! 
Heading south on the Johannesburg-Pretoria freeway. Probably the busiest road in the country. This was at about 14:30, not rush hour yet:










Approaching Johannesburg from the east









paddyrathbone​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nigeria

abuja









Lagos








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rabat - Tangier Highway **|* *Morocco*​




























adm.co.ma


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates Ben...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Casablanca - El Jadida Highway | Morocco​*





































​
adm.co.ma


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*New Ring Road, Mauritius - 1st Phase*




























http://www.lexpress.mu/photo-gallery/terre-rouge-verdun-derniere-ligne-droite




























http://mauritiusinsider.blogspot.com/2013/12/new-highway-opens-up-mauritius.html


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*En route to Lubango, Angola*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Morocco









http://500px.com/photo/9585121









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84024990*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Taza, Morocco*


























​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cape Town:










By said_the_lorax on flickr*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Johannesburg:





















By magali.nishimura on flickr*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kinshasa: N1 to N'sele​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*M5 interchange with the N1 in Cape Town...just recently upgraded...










...and one further north!








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Big Bend Area:

















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*SA








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

IBM Research Africa
Nairobi, Kenya









​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

NaiLab
Nairobi, Kenya









​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Hive colab uganda


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*KINU DAR ES SALAAM*


























































*BUNI *








http://buni.or.tz/archives/portfolio/buni-or-tz



































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*TANZICT*
















































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*GOLO* | Maputo, MZ​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

bongohive Zambia


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

muzinda umuzi zimbabwe


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

cc hub nigeria


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

African Portraits​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Maasai Warriors cricket team 
pose following their Twenty Twenty match against an international side, The Ambassadors, in Laikipia National Park. 
The Warriors are made up of players from the Maasai tribe, who play exhibition matches to highlight issues in rural communities. /BBC


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Spirit of West Africa 2013 @ Seattle Center Festal 

















http://flic.kr/p/eMYsaf​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

CENTER]Nuba Wrestlers, Khartoum, Sudan

















http://flic.kr/p/ehcn1B [/CENTER]


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Festival Rabat Africa 2013 - Morocco










Dancers perform during the 7th edition of the Rabat Africa Festival to celebrate World Refugee Day on June 19, 2013.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Blankets & Wine

*June 2013 - Nairobi, Kenya*


537832_465646603503080_2116429950_n by Xidstar, on Flickr


539156_391171420950599_1103196440_n by Xidstar, on Flickr


394651_391173817617026_1230706394_n by Xidstar, on Flickr








​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

6:AM

*Mombasa, Kenya*


537971_10151255305644475_866313720_n by Xidstar, on Flickr


543843_10151255342124475_593088739_n by Xidstar, on Flickr


74937_10151255284929475_381552232_n by Xidstar, on Flickr


737343_10151438558286209_768958278_o by Xidstar, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

6:AM

*Tsavo, Kenya*


308255_10151111123914475_2043131600_n by Xidstar, on Flickr


250172_10151113123699475_220478297_n by Xidstar, on Flickr


735160_10151255260414475_1679208135_n by Xidstar, on Flickr


704132_10151382791201209_2143952807_o by Xidstar, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Miss Uganda 2013


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

KCCA Independence Carnival Photos by Nicholas Oneal 
Kampala Capital City Authority held a special Independence Carnival on Sunday. It started with a 
jubilant march from Kitgum House at 9:00am to Watoto Central Church, before a merry-making climax at the Constitutional Square.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Moksha Open Air Festival l Pretoria East
•.¸¸.•.• MOKSHA •.•¸¸.• WiNTeR-HYpeRNatIoN?feat. FREEDOM FIGHTERS


















​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Joe Thomas live in Botswana
American R&B singer-songwriter and record producer, Joe Lewis Thomas usually credited simply as Joe, 
rocked the houseful GICC in Gaborone during the St Louis 40 years celebration. _Pic Koketso Oitsile_

















​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

a model sashays down a catwalk during a show to launch 
Africa’s first global black entertainment network, EbonyLife TV, in Nigeria’s main city of Lagos


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ivorian rugby players* (left) celebrate their victory over Morocco at the African Ruby Cup in the capital, Yamoussoukro. 
The same day as *Kenyan players* dance for joy after scoring against Samoa 
during their match in the Rugby World Cup Sevens 2013 taking place in Russia.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Somali actors take part in celebrations at a stadium in the capital, Mogadishu, to mark the 53rd anniversary of the East African nation’s independence from Italy










They are portraying the traditional game of “istunka”, which is an all-day event 
played between teams of bare-chested men with much smaller sticks, usually in the agricultural town of Afgoye.​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

a group of South African Xhosa boys covered with blankets and smeared with chalky mud sit in a field near Qunu 
as they prepare to undergo the traditional male circumcision - a ceremony seen as a rite of passage to manhood.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Fulani herdsmen pose for a photograph during a horse race in Bida in Nigeria’s Niger state


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Teodorin Nguema Obiang Mangue, the son of Equatorial Guinea’s president, stands during a mass at the 
Catholic cathedral in the capital, Malabo, to celebrate his 41st birthday. Later guests gather at a hotel to continue the celebration.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Women in kangas with the US president's face and holding Tanzanian and US flags - Monday 1 July 2013


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Princess Ruth Komuntale & Christopher Thomas tie knot _November 2012_

Princess Ruth Komuntale of Toro, Uganda tied the knot with her African-American beau Christopher Thomas 
in a colourful ceremony at St. John’s Cathedral in Fort Portal witnessed by hundreds of guests and the king’s subjects. 










Komuntale was led through the church aisle by her brother King Oyo Nyimba in a golden robe, as the police band played the familiar “Praise the Lord,” hymn. 
Marching from behind were close members of the royal family who included the Queen Mother Best Kemigisa. 


















_Photos by Matthias Mugisha_​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Parkour
Kundai Murapa (Pretoria) is set to defend his parkour title here at the Mr Price Pro Ballito 2013 beach festival.









Tristen Wrench (JHB) 
is hoping to steal first place this year in the parkour competition here at the Mr Price Pro Ballito 2013 beach festival.








http://flic.kr/p/f273vA​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Masikandi group Daluxolo entertain the crowds on stage








http://flic.kr/p/f1n5V9


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Parkour stars Tristen Wrench (JHB), Kenji (PTA) and Paul Grey (JHB) 
getting some shopping done before they start warming up for their Parkour demonstrations








http://flic.kr/p/f128HK

Last years Parkour champion Kundai Murapa 
is ready to defend his title here at the Mr Price Pro Ballito 2013 beach Festival









Beach Soccer
There was some insane beach soccer action here at the Mr Price Pro Ballito 2013 beach Festival








http://flic.kr/p/f1naYy​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Vendors
Mary Odunga (DBN) and Pamela Oloo (DBN) have all sorts of interesting things for sale in their hut here at the Mr Price Pro Ballito 2013 beach festival.









Pumie Khanyile (Ballito), Romy Rushtom (Ballito) and Kiera Strachan (Ballito) get some shopping done at one of the many stalls








http://flic.kr/p/f1Leia​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Water Patrol - Board Meeting for the water patrol.








http://flic.kr/p/f2xAmz











​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Africa in pictures: 19-25 July 2013 /BBC


a cyclist in Kenya’s capital, Nairobi, performs a stunt in front of other riders as they cycle through the city in support of Kenyan-born Chris Froome










Also in Nairobi, motorcyclists gather on Friday to protest over what they say is harassment by traffic inspectors working for the City Council of Nairobi











In Mali’s northern city of Timbuktu, a man rides a motorbike on Thursday with four of his children seated on it. 
Following a year that has witnessed a coup, separatist and Islamist rebellions and foreign military intervention, the country is holding elections on Sunday.











Campaigning is also in full swing in Zimbabwe. Here a fruit vendor walks past election posters outside a rally about 90km (56 miles) east of the capital, Harare


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A demonstrator holds up a flare in Tunis on 29 July 2013. A protester holds up a flare in the Tunisian capital, Tunis, on Monday to demand 
the resignation of the Islamist-led government. Anger towards the government has grown following last week's assassination of secular politician Mohamed Brahmi.











A Nigerian supporter attends the 2014 African Nations Championship qualifying football match 
between Ivory Coast and Nigeria on Saturday at the Robert-Champroux Stadium in Abidjan. Ivory Coast won 2-0.










Members of the Eternal Sacred Order of the Cherubim and Seraphim Church choir marched through London. The church, which was founded in Nigeria 
in 1925 and has millions of members worldwide, was holding its annual thanksgiving ceremony. Its leader, the Nigerian Baba Aladura, was at the service.










While in the northern city of Kidal, a man holds the flag of the National Movement for the Liberation of Azawad (MNLA) 
to show his support for the mostly ethnic Tuareg rebel group demanding greater autonomy for the north. The MNLA 
did not field candidates in the election and said it would not negotiate the region's future with the new government.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

- edit


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Red Bull Bc one SA Cypher*
16 of South Africa’s most prolific B-Boys will descended on Cape Town for the Red Bull BC One South Africa Cypher. 
Bboy Benny is this year's winner and he will advance to the next leg of the competition which is the Middle east qualifier.
Regarded as the most important of the world breakdancing championships, Red Bull BC One has single-handedly put B-Boying on the map.


























http://flic.kr/p/fah5a1​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://flic.kr/p/fa2RSM​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The venue: Durban ICC








Saifta​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Melville, Johannesburg rocked it large on Saturday!*

At least 5 000 people gathered from noon to celebrate food, music and fun, fun, fun.
Alliance Francais, The French Institute, Converse and the Meville Residents Assoction put on the second annual Fête de la Musique. 
The famous 7th Street was closed and venues like Xai Xai, Poppys, Six and Liberation Café extended their restaurants to the streets. 



Fete de la Musique 2013 in Melville, Johannesburg, ZA.
All photos sourced on their Facebook page​ Shadowclub @ Liberation Cafe — at Melville 7th Street.










Marcus Wyatt/ Kid Fonque/ Siya Makuzene @ Poppy's


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Buskaid @ Converse truck










Tumi @ Lucky Bean


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Africa in pictures: *23-29 August* 2013 /_bbc_

A young woman, Kaidjiatou Ama Coulibaly, shows off her henna tattoo in Mali's capital, Bamako, on Tuesday...











On the same day, another resident, Aminata Diarra, looks in a mirror as she gets her hair done next to a clothing store display.











On the next day, an Egyptian farmer rides his donkey in Dahab Island, a largely rural area in the Nile River.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Total Kenya Motor Show 2013*
_The Total Kenya Motoshow scheduled for 6-8 September at the Kenyatta International Conference Centre is on track to be bigger and fuller than ever before. The show will fully occupy all available space at the KICC, including the giant main hall, smaller meeting rooms, a section of the main lobby, the concrete expanse around the memorial fountain, the main lawns, both the central and VIP concourses and the whole inner car park. For the first time, the entire outer park has been reserved for exhibitors’ and showgoers’ vehicles.













































































































_​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Africa in pictures: *30 August-5 September*

A resident of the South African coastal city of Cape Town trains at an outdoor fitness park on Monday, 
during a day of respite from the icy winter weather that left snowfall on surrounding mountains.









​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Here, Ethiopian athletics star Kenenisa Bekele, 31, is seen training at a camp outside Addis Ababa on Sunday. 
The long-distance runner, who holds the world record and Olympic record in both the 5,000m and 10,000m 
events, says he is a long way off from retiring and wants to take part in the 2014 Rio Olympics.









​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

While plastic bottles are being recycled in the South Africa city of Johannesburg. 
This man pushes his bag of goods past anti-apartheid icon Nelson Mandela's Houghton home on Tuesday...











Johannesburg has been hit by severe black-outs this week following a strike by technicians. 
An extra generator was set up at Mr Mandela's home, where he returned on Sunday after almost three months in hospital. He remains in a critical condition.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Hollywood Fresh 2013, Mlimani City Hall Dar es salaam


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

CRown Gospel Music Awards, Durban
A collection of photos from the annual SABC Crown Gospel Music Awards


























CrownGospel ​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Somaliland goes crazy for books

The Hargeisa International Book Fair, one of the largest celebrations of literature and the arts in East Africa, takes place in Somaliland, 
which declared independence in 1991 but remains unrecognised internationally. This year's festival, now in its sixth year, was the biggest yet, attracting 
authors, poets, musicians and other artists from all over the world, including Kenya, Nigeria, Italy and the UK. The festival attracts readers young and old.










Volunteers sell a wide range of books, many of them launched at the book fair. New Somali titles, including novels and 
collections of poems and short stories, sold especially fast. Western classics were also available, from Tolstoy's War and Peace to Shakespeare's Macbeth.










The book fair was as popular with women as it was with men, even though women are often marginalised in Somali society. 
The fair gave them equal space, with young girls, mothers and old women asking tough questions from the audience. 
There was also a special women's only evening, addressing the many difficulties they face through song and poetry.










Theatre played a big role at the fair. The playwright Artan directed young actors, who performed lively and amusing sketches. 
The director of the book fair, Jama Musse Jama, says a major aim is to provide youth with an alternative to guns, which are often 
the only option for young Somalis, especially those in southern regions which have been affected by conflict for more than two decades.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Africa in pictures: 6-12 September 2013

A young woman uses her mobile phone while riding a camel at the Moussem festival in Tan Tan, southern *Morocco* on Saturday...











While the men show off their horse-riding skills. 
The festival is an annual gathering of thousands of nomads from *Morocco*, but did not take place for 30 years until 2004 due to conflict in Western Sahara.










​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Diner en Blanc* Johannesburg
Joburg is the first city in South Africa to host a Diner en Blanc, the 25 year old tradition which started in Paris. 



































Wade Howard​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Diner en Blanc* Johannesburg
As per the custom, the actual setting is kept secret until the very last minute.



































Wade Howard​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Diner en Blanc* Johannesburg




































Wade Howard​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Diner en Blanc* Johannesburg



































Wade Howard​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Africa in pictures: 27 September-3 October 2013

*Kenyan athlete *Wilson Kipsang celebrates winning the Berlin marathon with a beer on Sunday. 
The 31-year-old broke the marathon world record by 15 seconds in the German capital











On Tuesday, roller bladders in *Lagos* led by a unicyclist form a human chain as part of celebrations to mark Nigeria’s 53 years of independence..











Students also took part in independence day events in *Lagos*, Nigeria's most populous city.










In Kenya, a girl attends a church service on Sunday in the capital, *Nairobi*, 
for the victims of the Westgate shopping centre attack in which 67 people died during the four-day siege by Islamist militants


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

On the same day, boats on the River Nile wait for customers in Egypt’s capital, *Cairo*. Boat rides are a popular evening pastime for many Egyptians


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A fisherman in Tanzania’s main city of *Dar es Salaam *watches as fishing boats comes towards land early on Friday…:










Once the boats arrive, fishermen race to the shore with buckets of fish for *Dar es Salaam*’s Kivukoni fish market…:











The market is full of fishermen, auctioneers and buyers. 
This vendor is selling freshly cooked octopus and squid. A whole octopus sells for 8,000 *Tanzania*n shillings:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A peregrine falcon is trained to chase away pigeons and geese 
from eating grass seed from the pitch of a football stadium in South Africa’s coastal city of *Cape Town *on Monday:











Labourers carry sand from a quarry on the outskirts of Somalia’s capital, *Mogadishu*, on Tuesday. 
There are several such quarries, which have become much busier in the last two years since the Islamist al-Shabab group was driven 
from the city, leading to a building boom. The sand is used to make cement. In September, more than 15 people died at a collapse at one of the quarries:









​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

On Wednesday, a minibus in Senegal’s capital, *Dakar*, rides past a poster announcing a concert in the French capital, Paris, 
by singer Youssou Ndour. The award-winning musician is staging a comeback a month after a government reshuffle saw him dropped from his ministerial post:











A model wears creations by Congolese fashion designer Grace Kelly 
on Friday in the upmarket Gombe suburb of *Kinshasa – the capital of the Democratic Republic of Congo* – during Congo Fashion Week











A man plays a trumpet at an orchestra rehearsal in the Korogocho slum of Kenya’s capital,* Nairobi*, on Sunday…











While this seven-year-old boy is being taught how to hold a violin as part of the same project to teach young people music skills.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

In *northern Kenya* on Wednesday, 
a boy makes bricks from mud at the Dadaab refugee camp, which hosts Somalis who have fled conflict and hunger over the border











Elephants are seen at sunset in *Kenya*’s Amboseli National Park on Monday 
when the Kenyan and Tanzanian governments started a week-long aerial count of large mammals in their shared ecosystems











And South Africa's Nobel peace laureate Desmond Tutu dons a cap to join a group of volunteers cleaning up an 
informal settlement in *Cape Town *on Monday - his 82nd birthday. The retired archbishop likes to mark his birthday with a series of charitable events.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Putting African art on the map

*Ivorian photographer Paul Sika *uses digitally enhanced shots with vivid colours 
to tell a story. He directs each work like a film, even getting participants to research their characters.











*Sokari Douglas Camp, 
a Nigerian sculptor* who now lives and works in London, is one of the first female African artists to have 
attracted the attention of the international art market. She was shortlisted to have a work on the Fourth Plinth in 
Trafalgar Square in central London in 2003. Her primary material is steel and she says her sculptures “refer to her Nigerian roots and international issues”.










*Soly Cisse lives and works in Dakar*. 
A painter, draughtsman and sculptor, he graduated from the Fine Arts Academy of Dakar 
in 1996 and has since gone on to establish an international reputation with numerous exhibitions in Europe.









BBC​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Putting African art on the map

*Sammy Baloji* is a photographer from Lubumbashi the main city in the *Democratic Republic of Congo’s *
mineral-rich Katanga region. He has done a series of works imposing photographs over watercolours done 
by Belgian painter Leon Dardenne during an expedition led by explorer Charles Lemaire to Katanga in 1898-1900:











*Zemba Luzamba *was also born in Lubumbashi and is now *based in Cape Town*. 
“My artwork speaks about the people I see,” he says. Ms El Glaoui hopes 1:54 will build on the success of 
the Venice Biennale, where Angola won the top award for its pavilion which featured works from photographer Edson Chagas. 
“With some of our artists relatively emergent within an international market and audience, such exposure is unrivalled,” she told the BBC:











Another *Congolese artist Cheri Samba *learnt his craft as a sign painter in the capital, Kinshasa. 
This painting – The true map of the world – includes a self-portrait. "Everyone wants to be at the centre of the world, but no-one can claim to be the 
centre,” he told French art students at the Icart institute in an interview last year. (1:54 is taking place in London at Somerset House until 20 October 2013:









BBC​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Johannesburg International Motor Show
The Johannesburg International Motor Show, held every two years, is the single largest international car event 
in Southern Africa. It has opened to industry professionals and the media, and will open to the public on Friday. Volkswagen is among the 232 exhibitors.











Audi has said that the models it exhibits this year will focus on the "sporty" core value of the brand. The RS 4 Avant is seen here on display.










The Toyota Corolla is a perennial best-seller in South Africa. The latest version is set to go on sale in early 2014.










The event organisers expect about 250,000 visitors this year, up from 225,000when the show was last held, in 2011.









BBC​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Johannesburg International Motor Show

The i8 plug-in hybrid is one of the models marking BMW's move into sustainable motoring. 
The production version has an average fuel efficiency of less than 2.5L/100 km (113.0mpg).











Nissan will introduce its Nismo brand (an abbreviation of Nissan Motorsport) to South Africa next year, including the 370Z and the GT-R.











Alan Mulally, chief executive of Ford, details plans for more model launches in the South African market. Car workers in South Africa 
recently went on strike for a month over pay, crippling the industry, but Mr Mulally said Ford remained committed to its business in the country:









BBC​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Johannesburg International Motor Show

The i8 plug-in hybrid is one of the models marking BMW's move into sustainable motoring. 
The production version has an average fuel efficiency of less than 2.5L/100 km (113.0mpg).











Nissan will introduce its Nismo brand (an abbreviation of Nissan Motorsport) to South Africa next year, including the 370Z and the GT-R.








​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Alan Mulally, chief executive of Ford, details plans for more model launches in the South African market. Car workers in South Africa 
recently went on strike for a month over pay, crippling the industry, but Mr Mulally said Ford remained committed to its business in the country:









BBC​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

R350m Johannesburg International Motor Show kicks off at Nasrec
The ninth Johannesburg International Motor Show (JIMS) on Friday officially opened to the public. 
The show, staged at Expo Centre Nasrec, will run to October 27. National Association of Automobile Manufacturers of South Africa (Naamsa)


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Creamer Media​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

R350m Johannesburg International Motor Show kicks off at Nasrec
the event was expected to attract around 275 000 visitors




































Creamer Media​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

R350m Johannesburg International Motor Show kicks off at Nasrec
The combined investment from the automotive industry to host the event was estimated at R350-million.




































Creamer Media​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

R350m Johannesburg International Motor Show kicks off at Nasrec
There were 80 trucks, buses and light commercial vehicles on show, as well as 265 passenger vehicles, with 62 new models and 18 concept cars revealed to the public.




































Creamer Media​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

R350m Johannesburg International Motor Show kicks off at Nasrec
Just under 240 companies were exhibiting at the show, with 850 service providers contracted to construct and prepare the show.




































Creamer Media​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

R350m Johannesburg International Motor Show kicks off at Nasrec
The ninth Johannesburg International Motor Show (JIMS) on Friday officially opened to the public. 
The show, staged at Expo Centre Nasrec, will run to October 27. National Association of Automobile Manufacturers of South Africa (Naamsa)




































Creamer Media​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lac Rose, The pink Lake, Senegal*










*Harvested from the Lake* :shocked:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

^^




























^^ By Yeryi on flickr.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/soyyeryi/3870986627/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Goree Island, Senegal*





























Courtsey of Far Flung Traveler on flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/farflung/5708672294/
Beauty is only skin deep by Far Flung Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bandiagara cave dwellings, Dogon country, Mali*























http://www.flickr.com/photos/farflung/5708423469/
IMG_3977 by Far Flung Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tuareg art, Mali*
































http://www.flickr.com/photos/farflung/5708915077/
IMG_4529 by Far Flung Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

^^



















*Imazighen/Amazigh purse *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/farflung/5708915077/
IMG_4529 by Far Flung Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Djoudj bird sanctuary, Senegal*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*WA Giraffes in Waza National park,Northern province, Cameroon*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Twin Lakes, Cameroon*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tellem dwellings, Bandiagara enscarpment, Mali*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bambara architecture, Mali*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*French Architecture, with West African Influences,, Mali*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Place Memorial auz Heros Nationaux/ National monument, Ouagadougou, Burkina faso*










*in the Harmattan*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dakar, Senegal*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ouagadougou exchange*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ngor bay*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Senegalese sprawl*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Praia, Cape verde*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*And the nature*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Tall Buildings Built recently 


*Corinthia Hotel(Burj Al-fateh)

Khartoum,Sudan

20 Floor








*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*pearls of umlanga ,durban u/c *
*floors : 21F, 26F*,.............+ a 32F


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Sky Center, LUANDA
















credit skytrax
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Uganda | Kampala Hilton hotel |26 floors|110 metres*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sudan,Khartoum

NTC Tower 29 Floor








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*LAGOS | Eko Towers | 19F | Office | Under Construction

































*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*NTC Tower Khartoum,Sudan 30 Floor The tallest tower In Sudan

















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cape Town - Strand specifically (even taller then the Pearls in Umhlanga):










_Flickr - ernstlinde_









_Flickr - Konrad Blum_









_Harkeb - SA Forum_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

You can see the other tower in the distance - Strand has the makings of a great beach resort town...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*tour maroc telecom RABAT/ morocco


























*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gabon Television.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sky Residence I, Sky Residence II e Sky Business 25+ F ? 3 towers ANGOLA









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Edifício Elysée Trade Center 









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Edifício Kilamba 26F*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Angola





















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Blouberg:*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar Es Salaam*
*3*











*
4*
a lot of 15+ storey towers here u/c, the one you see is 30 storeys


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Tripoli office Tower (25 floors, 120 meters)










*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Besa 28F | Luanda


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algiers, Algeria - Pins Maritimes Towers.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Jijel, Algeria - Tassoust University*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Course View Towers Kampala*
=[


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Casablanca shaping up a bit:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*View from Foreshore...









View from Thibault Square...









Impact on skyline from Somerset Rd, DeWaterkant...









Classic view we've seen many times from Hans Strijdom Ave...







*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*UPDATES ON RITA &PSPF TWIN TOWERS​*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

CIF Tower II | 33F


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

CIF II - 33F


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*UPDATES ON PSPF TWIN TOWERS 35F X 2 AND TPA 35F december 28 2013 *



Flickr 上 E J Finneran 的 Dar Es Salam, Tanzania​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
DAR ES SALAAM Millennium Tower 2
















orginal post mad3intanzania*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*KCB KENYA








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Portside in Cape Town is just about done :cheers:










By GrahamBart on flickr*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*TPA(left) 35 floors and PSPF towers(right) 35x35 floors Both under construction Dar Es Salaam*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Banco de Moçambique towers, Maputo [130m, 70m]*


Centro de Maputo; Downtown Maputo. by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*apartment block under construction in Cape Town. The Mirage:






































*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Abuja World Trade Center









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Angola Hotel*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

gold building it connects to the existing CIF tower








angola the future








opposite side 








by matt


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

uap tower nairobi









taken by SE9


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar Es Salaam *


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Skylines​
*Windhoek, Namibia









*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban**, South Africa*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar Es Salaam









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Capetown












*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tanger,Morocco*



















Flickr
Panoramio
Google​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nairobi 









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lagos, Nigeria
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*NAIROBI
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

More Nairobi


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cape Town by citywalker








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

More Cape Town by Citywalker...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Johannesburg








This photo by Inasia Jones on Trekearth.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Courtesy of: 2Summers


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*MAPUTO MOZAMBIQUE*


Flickr 上 TheTarable 的 Maputo Catedral at night



Flickr 上 kryyslee 的 Wrath of god - Maputo - Mozambique


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Flickr 上 TheTarable 的 Springtime thunderstorm in Maputo

*1990s*


Flickr 上 krugergirl26 的 Maputo from the air, 1990s


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sandton's :










Via greenandgold*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* abidjan








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Harare Zimbabwe
















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*HARARE CONTINUED.....*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Upper Hill - Nairobi*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dakar








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Khartoum Sudan 


























*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Khartoum ~Sudan central Khartoum 








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*lagos skyline.....


















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*more lagos


Flickr 上 txocalot 的 Lagos Skyline



Flickr 上 Nkiru Mokwe 的 Lagos City 01*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*abuja up and coming skyline








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban

















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kampala *


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dakar,Senegal


































*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Abuja,Nigeria
another beautifu;ll low rise skyline.

















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Maputo skyline by night, 










*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* DAR ES SALAAM CITY*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Khartoum









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Abidjan cote d ivoire








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Addis Ababa








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Luanda








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*A beautiful shot of mist rolling into Cape Town :








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Abidjan, Côte d'Ivoire







*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Johannesburg 



























*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pretoria








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Capetown








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*lagos skyline from this view








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Part of Nairobi's skyline









From bornfreevacations.com​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pretoria








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Harare*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Luanda








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kampala








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cairo





















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Port louis









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*This is dar es salaam in 2012*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Hilton KAMPALA


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kisumu*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nature & Geography

Lake Nakuru
Jim Shannon









Amboseli Nat. Park with Mt. Kilimanjaro
Hamad Darwish









East Africa's only desert, Chalbi Desert
Stephen Harper


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*KAMPALA









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nairobi*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar Es Salaam*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algiers*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Casablanca



















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dakar









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Arusha








*






*Bizerte








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Alexandria

















Accra









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gaborone














Kampala









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Djibouti








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nouakchott















Brazzaville










*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bujumbura*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kigali








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Maputo









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar Es Salaam








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kinshasa








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Oran









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Conakry














Luanda








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Volubilis
Ancient City, region of Meknes, Morocco


Arch of Caracalla par Darby Sawchuk, sur Flickr​*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Huambo*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*St Louis, Senegal








*







*Sinai Peninsula








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lusaka














Malabo, EG








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Windhoek














Asmara









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Malawi*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Zanzibar








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mali









By UN Mission in Mali









By UN Mission in Mali*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tunisia



















































*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algiers








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Luanda*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Angola skyscrapercity


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Egypt





















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algeria*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sao Tome And Principe






















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ivory coast





























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/443499

*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Harare

*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Harare*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Congo





















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Port Louis Largest City In The Mauritius And Reunion Islands*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Champ de Mars Racecourse by Shayne Haridas Photography, on Flickr



Champ de Mars Racecourse by Shayne Haridas Photography, on Flickr


Champ de Mars Racecourse by Shayne Haridas Photography, on Flickr


Champ de Mars Racecourse by Shayne Haridas Photography, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Champ de Mars Racecourse, Port Louis​*

Champ de Mars Racecourse 1 by Shayne Haridas Photography, on Flickr


Champ de Mars Racecourse by Shayne Haridas Photography, on Flickr
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Le Caudan waterfront 
























http://flic.kr/p/eMKzLQ​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*iKapa*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*iKapa, Afrika Borwa









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

simonstown bay


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Umhlanga, Kwa-Zulu Natal








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*eGoli








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gaborone*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Independence memorial Otjiherero:








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*eThekwini









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32970673


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/65213699


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dr Congo









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Goma


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*







*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Malabo








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/68200258


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56036648


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Libya*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Praia*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rwanda*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nairobi





























http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/9*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Angel's Bay Resort- Malindi, Coast Province. Kenya*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nairobi*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar Es Salaam, Tanzania*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tunisia*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Afrika Borwa*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tunisia*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rabat*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Morocco*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Namibia*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*iKapa*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

.....


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

...next page


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Next page i will start in Gabon..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gabon*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Zanzibar*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sierra Leone*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algiers*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Otjomuise*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sao Tome And Principe*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rwanda*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rwanda*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.352177341536339.84685.327232577364149&type=3


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*SERRA CAFEMA, KAOKOLAND, NAMIBIA*










http://www.travelplusstyle.com/hotels/serra-cafema-kaokoland


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chad*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Zambia*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Afrika Borwa*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*R. Bafokeng*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Loftus*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ellis Park*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nelson Mandela Bay*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*iKapa*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Limpopo*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Abidjan*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Abuja*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

wow! I liked


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pretoria*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Libya
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Libya*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ghana*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Elmina Castle (former Trade Post and Slave Castle) World Heritage Site, Ghana*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Libya*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Libya*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Egypt*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Morocco*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Morocco*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mauritius*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Namibia*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Madagascar*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gabon*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*stade de l'Amitié Libreville*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8303354497/in/pool-gabon_africa/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*SA, Hlatikhulu*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Swaziland*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Asmara*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*iKapa*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*eTHekwini*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dakar*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Luanda*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cape Town from the lower Table Mountain Cableway station*










By Nikki's foto exploits on flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Morocco A3*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban beachfront hotels


















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Durban City Hall from front









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Emmanual Cathedral interior


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Oran*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Oran*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

East africa has some of the best roads

Heres some tz roads
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1265595&page=16










^^ road to Zambia


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*tea plantations in Kericho- Rift Valley Province. Kenya

















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kampala*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar Es Salaam

















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

DAR ES SALAAM


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nairobi

Green City in the Sun
Stefan Brundige










Moi Avenue
Carlos Fernandez







​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar Es Salaam*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kigali*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Cape Town, South Africa inner city tour. Enjoy:








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

[/B]


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Some street-level pictures from the area in Cairo known as Old Cairo.
*



El Husien 118 by Youssef Hedayat, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Alexandria



Corniche by J.Abadie, on Flickr*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Azure ! by caesar_dicax, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Planetarium by D-Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Winter in Alexandria by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Soul departure by Magdy_Tanious, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Greek Columns by Magdy_Tanious, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

it's a crazy world by adнaм*, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nairobi








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Some pictures of the ancient city of Luxor (Thebes) in Upper Egypt.

Luxor, Egypt by @[email protected], on Flickr*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Luxor by Eloy Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Egypt 2005 Panasonic FZ28 by John Valk, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Western Processional Way by Ubierno, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Luxor town center by hanming_huang, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Templo de Luxor by Marcos Rivero / Fotógrafo, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

La vida sigue, después de 4000 años ... by Eloy Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Luxor, Thebes*


luxor_dec 2008 DSCN0204 by TheJacksonsMelton, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Luxor Horse Carriage by TravellingGypsy, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rabat, Morocco*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ifrane, Morocco*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algiers * *, Algeria*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algiers*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nairobi







*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*LOBITO*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ifrane is beautiful town MOROCCO









http://oi57.tinypic.com/20j3fpu.jpg
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://oi58.tinypic.com/219szm9.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://oi59.tinypic.com/10z4x75.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://oi62.tinypic.com/dvq5mt.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://oi61.tinypic.com/fyftxf.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://oi57.tinypic.com/2lu7891.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://oi58.tinypic.com/2unwo4y.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Huambo




*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Marrakech*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Marrakech*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*MAPUTO*​
BCX Maputo offices by Rooibaard, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Construction in Maputo by Rooibaard, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Streetview of the ocean by Rooibaard, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Restaurante Pirata by Rooibaard, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Padaria/Bakery by Rooibaard, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Milennium Bim offices by Rooibaard, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1-13 House across the street - Maputo by Jane123Eyre, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1-14 Rua Beijo da Mulata by Jane123Eyre, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1-15 cafe Sol 1 by Jane123Eyre, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Maputo*


4 - 1908 1 by Jane123Eyre, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

4 - Entrance to Parque Josa Cabral by Jane123Eyre, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

4 - French Cultural Center Maputo by Jane123Eyre, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

4 - Maputo Museum of Natural History by Jane123Eyre, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

4 - Sommerschield apartment building by Jane123Eyre, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

4 - Vote Frelimo - United in the fight against poverty by Jane123Eyre, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

4 - Wedding Car on the Marginal by Jane123Eyre, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Oran* *Algeria
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ALEXANDRIA*




Alexandria - Egypt by Islam kotb, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Alexandria - Egypt by Islam kotb, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Tunnel martyr Abdel-Moneim Riad by Islam kotb, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

bab shark by Islam kotb, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Alexandria - Egypt by Islam kotb, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*CAIRO*


Cairo by AmroDessouki, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Soliman House, Gezira Island by Zigs1, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Candelit Vigil for the Murdered by omarroberthamilton, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Candelit Vigil for the Murdered by omarroberthamilton, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Andalusian Gardens by Zigs1, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Midan Talaat Harb by Mike Tavares, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Egypt - Cairo - 18-24 by Jeff_Werner, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unknown Soldier Memorial (Egypt) by Melinda ^..^, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Talaat Harb Square by stefanreithinger, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Talaat Harb Street [more inside] by alfieianni, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Firefighters Department, Attaba Sq. إدارة سلاح المطافئ، ميدان العتبة by Hossam el-Hamalawy حسام الحملاوي, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cairo by risotto al caviale, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*AGADIR*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*City Path, Cape Town*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*HARARE ZIMBABWE*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dc-bw2736


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/liborart


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/patchw...9_XXL[/IMG]
[url]http://www.trippytravels.com


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://zimbabwe-people.blogspot.com


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Bob Sayre https://profiles.google.com/100512119987876555257


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pretoria In Spring*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Oujda 


Routine par The-s, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Near Ziri Ibn Attia square par The-s, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Bd Omar Ibn Khattab (Kabados) par The-s, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Bd Omar Ibn Khattab (Kabados) par The-s, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Oujda par The-s, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Karim Tajouaout


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*LAGOS AKA LASGIDI*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Capetown, Table mountain tablecloth *


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*LUANDA*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Manzini & Mbabane in Swaziland​*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*SANDTON*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*CONSTANTINE*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cape Town* 









By vinnievaz


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

By Adventures Within Reach


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

By Adventures Within Reach


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Brazzaville*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Luanda*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*MARRAKECH*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ABUJA*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool random shots of Cape Town 




















By laurabolletta on flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ABUJA*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ABUJA*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Ei8eCQET1us/SRM_ZJO1WII/AAAAAAAACPc/VynF0Q-uIIY/s912/CIMG9412.JPG


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5265/5635799648_f4eef67b96_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-8sP-rLeg_sY/RsGd4g7zSBI/AAAAAAAAABo/jFtsFLsXHDY/s912/P8030020.JPG


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ALGIERS*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2091/1962684262_0053e39888_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_sG44ZVnzDfM/TCsvzQdkIrI/AAAAAAAAAKg/tBvzXTNt1Uo/s1600/000032s.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*LAGOS*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Panoramio


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ALEXANDRIA*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*WINDHOEK*


Windhoek 16 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Windhoek 7 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Windhoek 10 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Windhoek 18 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Independence Avenue, Windhoek, Namibia by jrhonj, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Windhoek Downtown by thorben.nibbe, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

P1480412 by philrickerby, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3536/3906140849_2c82490d9e_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*iKapa*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rabat / MOROCCO*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Tramway (HDR) by l'apple-cafe, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Centre Ville (HDR) by l'apple-cafe, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Joburg CBD*










By miriamvalero.bcn


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

By AMS061974


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*LUANDA*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*NAIROBI*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The-s said:


> Qasr al-Saghir (Ksar Es-Seghir)
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The-s said:


> Hafsid aqueduct
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The E.N.D said:


> *Cedar Square| Fourways | JHB*
> 
> Compact centre in Fourways.
> 
> ...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Equitorial Guinea*by maylos


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Equitorial Guinea* {maylos}


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar Es Salaam TANZANIA* by Kiligoland


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*KARIAKOO*

*DAY*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*NIGHT*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*iKapa*










http://www.mycitybynight.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Cape-Town_Panorama.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*BUTARE* by musiccity


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Library*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cathedral*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*National Museum*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*National University*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*BMCE Bank - Casablanca - Morocco*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Banque Populaire - Casablanca - Morocco*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bank al Maghrib - Marrakech - Morocco*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bank al Maghrib - Casablanca - Morocco*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Lydon said:


> *South African Reserve Bank, Pretoria:*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*FNB, Cape Town:*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Standard Bank, Johannesburg:*










lydon SSC


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Seychelles*

Cerf Island Beach


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/docfuz/2232098780/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mfuwe Lodge* in the South Luangwa National Park in Zambia, the sight of one or even ten elephants strolling around the lobby is a regular occurrence.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The most interesting thing about this is that they are wild animals and are certainly not tame


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The elephants do get reasonably close to the staff as you can see with the pictures of the elephants near the reception.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chrismar Hotel Livingstone*

Situated on the border of the Victoria Falls Game Park and a mere 5 minute drive from the Victoria Falls









































































Images via thebestofzambia​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
African Union Monument, Mulungushi Conference Center








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Mosi oa Tunya, Zambia








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*MALABO*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/50/139591507_03a28b2460_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Its newly built airport terminal, nothing spectaluar, but lightyears away from the former airport *


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Malabo*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Yamoussoukrou*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/blueworld/5022018365/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4127/5022017289_8d09e93909_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/5022018365_414ef9545c_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*TUNIS*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3535/4572363658_39ce46ac02_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Annobón Islands*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Hotel Ekuku in Ecuco (Just south of Bata - Bata Metro area)


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Batete*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Ebebiyin *is a small town on the mainland of this small country - you'd think you were in suburban California for all the smooth roads, sidewalks, street lighting and freshly painted homes...

Photobucket


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*MONGOMO*










http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/3779053.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*OTJIWARONGO*










http://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb354/Graeme_Lide/34313873.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb354/Graeme_Lide/10966965.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb354/Graeme_Lide/26790683.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb354/Graeme_Lide/otji3.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb354/Graeme_Lide/otji7.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*HENTIES BAY*










http://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb354/Graeme_Lide/4256216.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb354/Graeme_Lide/6408210.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb354/Graeme_Lide/559238.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb354/Graeme_Lide/46238220.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb354/Graeme_Lide/5423700.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gobabis*










http://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb354/Graeme_Lide/29353815.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb354/Graeme_Lide/1497539.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb354/Graeme_Lide/39710120.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb354/Graeme_Lide/1578208.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb354/Graeme_Lide/25820781.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Continued Hermanus...*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Plettenberg Bay* Pop: 30,000
520km east of Cape Town


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Swellendam* Pop: 28,000
200km east-south-east of Cape Town


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Franschhoek *Pop:15,000
65km east of Cape Town


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Montagu *Pop: 12,000
180km east of Cape Town


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

wiki


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Langebaan* Pop: 10,000
120km north of Cape Town









wiki


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

wiki


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nature's Valley* Pop:500
540km east of Cape Town









wiki


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3e/Nv01.jpg/1024px-Nv01.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ladismith* Pop: 10,000
280km east of Cape Town; beneath the province's highest mountain range, the Klein-Swartberg Range


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/62352788.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://namibsands.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/img_2906.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ladysmith Continued..*









http://namibsands.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/img_2921.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Riebeek-Kasteel* Pop: approx 2,000
120km north-north-east of Cape Town









wiki


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.riebeekvalley.info/riebeek-valley/riebeek-kasteel-03.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kleinmond* Pop: approx 10,000
110km south-east of Cape Town









wiki


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*L'Agulhas - Africa's southernmost villag*e Pop: 500 approx
200km south-east of Cape Town











wiki


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Uniondale*









http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii7/Carnivore_photos/041Uniondale.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Clanwilliam *pop: 6,000
240km north of Cape Town; probably the province's HOTTEST town (temperature).


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Vleesbay; *Population: probably less than a 1000









http://www.vleesbaai.co.za/images/VBPicturesLarge/F1000026.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Greyton*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/39876274.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://photos.harcourts.co.za/005/045/944-WPT24788-Greyton.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Hex River Valley and De Doorns*









http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc40/andresannman/win-Hex-River-autumn.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc40/andresannman/snow12.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kayamandi - Tourism Centre*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/25056082.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cloetesville*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/59631398.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

panoramio


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tulbagh* Pop: 6,500
140 km NNE of Cape Town









http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc40/andresannman/win-Winterhoek.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tulbaugh continued..*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

wiki


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Saldanha* Pop: 22,000
130km north of Cape Town - quite an industrial port/fishing town on West Coast

















http://pgjonker.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Saldanha-panorama.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/18920804.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/53318652.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gansbaai *Pop: 7,000
160km south-east of Cape Town (Great White Shark Capital)


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Caledon* Pop: 10,600
100km SSE of Cape Town (wheat-belt rural town) These wheat growing region towns often have very few pics.









http://v4.cache7.c.bigcache.googlea...otos/original/24928046.jpg?redirect_counter=2


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*De Doorns *
145km ENE of Cape Town Few pics of the town (not an attractive town itself - but the Hex River Valley it is in, is spectacular)


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc40/andresannman/snow13.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc40/andresannman/snow14.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Merweville* Pop: 1,100
340km NE of Cape Town (one of only 2 villages in the province not connected by a tarred highway). Probably the W.Cape's most isolated village along with Wupperthal.











http://springboklodgemerweville.yolasite.com/resources/Logo main.jpg.opt915x377o0,0s915x377.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/...orts 2010/Moordenaarskaroo/Dag 2/P8080412.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Wupperthal *Pop: 300? It's TINY!
270km N of Cape Town, the other town of only 2 not connected by a sealed highway...


















http://www.hermanagenbag.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/112.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Riversdale* Pop:12,000
290km east of Cape Town on N2









_myself - posted in Wiki_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_Picasa - Steam Locomotive Blog_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_Panoramio - Tobie de Villiers_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Still Bay (Stilbaai)* Pop: 3,100
Just south of Riversdale - 310km E of Cape Town









_Panoramio - Zippgunn_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_Panoramio - Zippgunn_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_Wikipedia Commons_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Villiersdorp*Pop: 7,600
100km east of Cape Town (town at Theewaterskloof Dam, Cape Town's largest water supply)









_Wikipedia Commons_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_Flickr_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Vanrynsdorp* Pop: 5,200
300km north of Cape Town and gateway to Namaqualand. 
_*Here it's more about the spring flowers, than the town itself. Interestingly, it's situated on the southern end of the Knersvlakte (Afrikaans for: Gnashing Plains... ARGH!)_









_Panoramio - Nafani_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Approaching Vanrynsdorp on the N7 (from the Knersvlakte) from the north.








_Myself - WikiCommons_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bettys Bay* pop: uncertain, probably 200 permanent, 1,500 holiday.
Holiday village 110km SSE of Cape Town


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://overexposed.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Hermanus_Drive_091-1_Panorama-2.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Touws Rive*r Pop:6,800
160km NE of Cape Town, small Karoo railway town









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/3135102.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...1-HexRiverPass.jpg/1024px-N1-HexRiverPass.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Barrydale* - hip little town of about 3000


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Witsand - Fort Beaufort* Pop: 202 (permanent), 1,000 approx on holidays
250km ESE of Cape Town


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Piketberg 
*Pop: 9,200
140km N of Cape Town









wiki


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rawsonville *Pop: 1,950
90km ENE of Cape Town










wiki


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

wiki


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://worldoffairhills.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/rawsonville-sneeukoppie2.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Dysselsdorp *Pop: 11,000
De Rust's poor cousin, just 15min to the west (440km E of Cape Town)









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_rel4ZMZEF-0/TRD_ozOofrI/AAAAAAAABro/fmIm_30zEck/s1600/Dysselsdorp+1.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Calitzdorp* Pop: 3,200
340km East of Cape Town


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Vanwyksdorp* Pop: approx 200









http://www.eggsa.org/library/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=769938&g2_serialNumber=3


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Herbertsdale* Pop: 622
350km E of Cape Town









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/34625059.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Herbertsdale Continued*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The gorgeous *Langeberg range just north of town*, Heidelberg is nothing amazing, but the surrounds are stunning:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rooiels *Pop: 60 (probably more like 1,000 during holidays)
80km SSE of Cape Town


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.safarinow.com/db/id/6602/g199965.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lamberts Bay* pop: 5,000
270km N of Cape Town


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Velddrif *- Laaiplek pop: 7,300
140km N of Cape Town


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Paternoster *Pop: 1445
130km N of Cape Town


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Elands Bay* pop: 1,600
200km N of Cape Town


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.savingwater.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/verlorenvlei.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Citrusdal* Pop: 5,000
170km N of Cape Town


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Porterville* pop: 5,800
120km NNE of Cape Town


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Darling* pop: 7,550
55km N of Cape Town









panoramio


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bonnievale *Pop: 6,700
180km E of Cape Town


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Riviersonderend *Pop: 3,600
150km E of Cape Town


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.outdoorphoto.co.za/gallery/data/518/zz_sneeu_2.JPG


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Stanford *Pop: 3,400
140km SE of Cape Town









http://namibsands.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/img_17711.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Stanford*








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/51040835.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Yzerfontein* Pop: 1,200
70km N of Cape Town









wiki


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*St. Helena Bay & Shelley Point *Pop: 7,800
150km N of Cape Town


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Doringbaai* Pop: 1,100
330km N of Cape Town


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Struisbaai *Pop: 2,800
200km SE of Cape Town
Second southernmost settlement in Africa (twin town to L'Agulhas)










http://www.struisbaaihouse.co.za/im...the_pier_looking_back_towards__Struisbaai.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chinguetti | Mauritania | Center of Trade in the Sahara
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Buéa City* - capital of English-speaking Cameroon struggling for independence



> Buea is the capital of the Southwest Province of Cameroon. It lies on the eastern slopes of Mount Cameroon and was the colonial capital city of the German Kamerun from 1901 to 1909, then of the Southern Province of British Cameroons (1949-1961).
> 
> Tea growing is an important local industry, especially in Tole.
> 
> ...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*DAR ES SALAAM TANZANIA, 1.the left two BOT towers( bank of Tanzania)
2. Benjamin william mkapa tower IMO

Flickr 上 Shaun D Metcalfe away in Thailand 的 Dar Es Salaam Skyline*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ibadan Nigeria*

*Femi Johnson (Broking House) Completed 1982*










*Cocoa House Completed 1965*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Barcelo Hotel Casablanca​*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sofitel Hotel Casablanca​*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*algeria* , sheraton hotel


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Co-Operative Tower Nairobi,Kenya.








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://a7.idata.over-blog.com/3/29/41/90/sudan/burj-al-fateh1.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Victoria towers, Upperhill. Nairobi









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*libya* , Corinthia Hotel


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Trust Bank Tower in Johannesburg (1970)*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Chruchgate towers, Lagos








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Greater nile petrol company HQ Khartoum









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

kiligoland said:


> *PPF TOWER left and PSPF HOUSE right DAR ES SALAAM*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/51212651.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*AU HQ ETHIOPIA*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Umhlanga*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/57769628.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/62791968.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The "Old Lady" Sozacom / Kinshasa*









butembo


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Crown Tower / Kinshasa*









butembo


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_*I&M Towers in Nairobi


Nairobi by tshintu41, on Flickr*_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Lohnro Towers in Nairobi


Nairobi Lonhro building by tshintu41, on Flickr*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Egypt*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Grootfontein*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cycling in Gabon: Bongo Tropical Amissa 2013
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gabon Cycling*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice cycling photos :cheers:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

^^ Port Gentil Gabon:cheers:









panoramio


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/83750439.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

panoramio


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/57113088.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/9326183.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Panoramio


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Panoramio


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Panoramio


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Panoramio


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/28164771.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/19913183.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://lh5.google.com/_d1qDmEl1jKE/RXqBkYp1f3I/AAAAAAAAABs/biOHRC-DKqA/s1600/PC080008.JPG


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Luderitz*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/3528/image12sa0.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/4219/image13qa6.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/2285/2235426934593620680coey0.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Good job!!!


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tintenpalast - Windhoek, Namibia - is the seat of both chambers of the Namibian legislature, the National Council and the National Assembly. It is located in the Namibian capital of Windhoek.*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Golden Jubilee House - Accra, Ghana - 
is a presidential palace in Accra which serves as a residence and office to the President of Ghana.It replaced the seat of government at Osu Castle.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Nation's Palace, Kinshasa

















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The National Assembly - Abuja, Nigeria - The National Assembly of the Federal Republic of Nigeria is a bicameral legislature established under section 4 of the Nigerian Constitution. It consists of a Senate and a 360-member House of Representatives. *


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Houses of Parliament - Cape Town*








_Flickr - Daniel Newcombe_

*National Assembly Chamber - Parliament*








_Flickr - John Steedman_

*Roeland Street entrance of Parliament*








_Flickr - Charlie Dave_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Constitutional Court - Johannesburg*








_Flickr - Xevi V_

*In Session...*








_Flickr - Tawe/Zplit_

*The Court Foyer*








_Flickr - Gerard Lemos_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Provincial Capital Buildings - Western Cape (Cape Town)*








_Flickr - DanieVDM_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ministère de l'Energie et des Mines, algeria*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

abdeka said:


> *Some Algerian official buildings*
> 
> *Ministry of finances, Algiers*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algerian Parmliament, Algiers*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ministry of home affairs, Algiers*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Constitutional court, Algiers*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Oran city Hall, Oran*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Morocco*

*Le Palai Royal @ Rabat*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Le Parlement @ Rabat*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ministère de l'Intérieur @ Rabat*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tanzania Parliament, Dodoma

*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Abuja High Court Nigeria*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*People's Palace, DRC Parliament*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kenyan Parliament

















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Luanda New Parliament*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tizi Ouzzou




















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*(Morocco). Prinny Man.
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kenya*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algeria*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Telkom tower in Pretoria. Taken from Clark Str. in Brooklyn.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Egoli: zoo lake in the city of gold


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Constantia In Fall*









_By Trevor Exposed_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Constantia: Old Cape Dutch*








_By Nadine Swart_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Vineyard in Constantia*








_By 1/8 sec_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Franschoek*








_By Gregor Rohrig_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_By Gregor Rohrig_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_By Gregor Rohrig_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_By Gregor Rohrig_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_By Gregor Rohrig_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_By [Jezza]_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Lesotho 

*Early Autumn*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Late Autumn*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_All By Di.Malealea_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*N1 highway through Hex River Valley:*









_Panoramio - Hazel Coetzee_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_More Hex River:_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sweetgums in a town park in Paarl:*









_Flcikr - Nelisdt_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Vineyards in Paarl:*









_Flcikr - Nelisdt_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Between Paarl & DuToitskloof Pass:*









_Flcikr - Nelisdt_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ifrane, Morocco


autumn colours III par mouzhik, sur Flickr


autumn colours IV par mouzhik, sur Flickr


autumn colours V par mouzhik, sur Flickr​*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ain Vitel, Morocco*



Ain Vitel par The-s, sur Flickr


Falling Down par The-s, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Northern Morocco (The Rif) :










Near Ktama by Elshowk, sur Flickr


taounate (rif maroc 1975) par fenêtre ouverte, sur Flickr​*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Beni Mellal '| Morocco*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Eritrea








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/62449990.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/62449962.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tsavo*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

eddeux

*iKapa*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc
*Dakar *


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dakar*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Khartoum*









by kopi_kocok[/IMG]


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Marrakech*










by Gareth Codd Photography


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lome*


















all by Jeff LeBlanc


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algeria , Blida*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Tilt-Shift - Approaching Pyramids by linivy


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Luanda*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Marakkech, Morocco


Djemaa el Fna (جامع الفناء) Tilt Shift by Jeff Harris of Baltimore, on Flickr*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Oujda | Morocco :*









Fake miniature model 2 by Izakben, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ait Benhaddou | Morocco :*


Tilt Shift Image - Morocco par amphalon, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Marakech | Morocco :*


Fake Tilt-shift :: Morocco par Clementqc, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Nairobi









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Turkana Boma (Homes) Enclosure


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Assila | Morocco :*


Asilah Fake tilt shift par mestour, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nairobi Suburbs*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Forodhani Gardens ZANZIBAR*



Flickr 上 emarone 的 Forodhani Gardens


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sustainable Building in Zimbabwe Modeled After Termite Mounds *
*Most think of termites as destroying buildings, not helping design them.
*








*The Eastgate Centre in Harare, Zimbabwe, is deceptively complex. Its bland name and exterior belie one of the most ingenious designs in eco-friendly architecture �— and it was inspired by a termite mound.
Termite mounds are marvels of engineering, and not only because there’s no architect. They allow termites to live in windowless apartments with no air conditioning in the hottest climates in the world. The secret lies in keeping air circulating by taking advantage of the natural tendency for hotter air to rise.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

morocco mandarin oriental hotel


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*CasaNearShore Park, Casablanca




























http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6240/6238096887_ae10c805c4_b.jpg










http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6096/6238098567_9a7522efde_b.jpg*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Circa on Jellicoe: Rosebank, Joburg *




































*Roof Terrace*

























*Johannesburg is home to Circa on Jellicoe, a multi-media art gallery designed by South African based practice, studioMAS. Located on a busy urban intersection, it marks a prominent public intervention that challenges perceptions of “art” and “art galleries”.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Hamilton - Boutique Hotel*













































*The brief entailed the creation of a boutique hotel with the comforts of home, and where all the functional requirements of the most demanding business professionals are addressed during their stay; space efficient design is key in order to maximize the use of a relatively small site.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gaborone, Botswana: UB Faculty, School of Business
*



































*As part of the "UB Faculty", School of Business, project, Marazzi ica provided engineering services and exterior wall tiles for the central structure. 60 x 90 cm. ceramic slabs set vertically on a surface of approx. 2,500 sq. meters create a large ventilated curtain wall. The utilization of large Marazzi slabs meet both the designer’s aesthetic and functional requirements. Thanks to its low level of porosity, this product stands up especially well to the most severe atmospheric conditions and thanks to its smooth surface, characterized by irregular, randomly distributed veining, it imbues the building with a light, modern flair*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Gabriel’s Garden Pavilion, Johannesburg: Garden of a National Monument



















*This home office is the lowest garden terrace of a 1930’s National Monument house, on the Westcliff ridge in Johannesburg.*


















*The building is designed to be largely invisible from the historic house behind and each of the descending garden terraces protecting the existing views.*








*The site for this home office is the lowest garden platform of the Historic Terraced Garden of a 1930′s house – now a National Monument – on the Westcliff ridge in, Johannesburg. The building is conceptualized as a landscape; as part of the language of the garden. Garden and building interchange, reflecting and framing each other.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*POLYDISCIPLINARY FACULTY, TAROUDANT, MOROCCO *


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

South African designer Porky Hefer's 'Weaver's Nest'










*'weaver's nest - nettleton road' by porky hefer*










*detail of the 'nettleton road' nests which features a slide*









*up close look at the slide and internal structure*


*porky's series of 'weaver's nests' have no real inner steel framework. each are meticulously crafted out of all natural materials 
such as bark and branches and woven in such a way that the final form offers a sturdy retreat fit for at least 2 adults.*










*some of the weaver's nests function as proper tree houses*









*a weaver's nest perched slightly above ground in a tree{ 2 x 1.9 x 1.9 m*










*'weaver's nest - mark 2' made in collaboration with mthobeli bakana has room for two adults. Installation at tokara's olive barn in stellenbosch, south africa 2.5 x 2 x 1.7 m  *









*construction of 'mark 2'*










*'weaver's nest' on stilts installed in babylonstoren, south africa*










*weaver bird nest case studies and references*

_all images courtesy of porky hefer_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nyerere Convention Center, Dar Es Salaam


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gondar Airport*









http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/3292/gondarairportfz2.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gondar

*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/2128/gonder2.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mekelle University and Mekelle Institute of Technology*, Mekelle, Ethiopia


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Lydon said:


> *The University of Cape Town in South Africa. *


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*National School of Architecture (ENA) in Rabat, Morocco*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Morocco*

*2- Rabat-Salé*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Rabat-Sale morocco











pictures by cityscape.citizen

The principale bridge linking Rabat and Salé: (picture = Salé)


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*3- Fez*



Old Fez

Sunset over the Fes Medina par Justin Rousseau, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

pictures by CasaMor


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algeria*


*2. Oran*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/pabelrock/5339538743/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*3. Constantine*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/eesti/6679381797/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Qahira*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Qahira*





Saladin Citadel - Cairo by Marco Boekestijn, on Flickr


201011 Egypt 025_pan by basair, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Egypt:Midan Tahrir,Cairo by forest gan, on Flickr


Nile NightLife by Mohammed Aazab, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Cairo Show by Moataz Khalid, on Flickr


Good Times vs Capitalism by Moataz Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

6th of Oct Bridge by Osama-Rashad, on Flickr


2009 Egypt Kaser El Nile Mayamay, Marof EF50mm f-1.4 USM 0745 by loic80l, on Flickr


رايح جاي by Marwa Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Saladin Citadel view, Cairo by Marco Boekestijn, on Flickr


ميدان سليمان باشا  by اميرة بهي الدين - Amira B.Eldeen, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Baron st, Heliopolis, Cairo, Egypt by Magdy_Tanious, on Flickr


Midan Tahrir by remster_9, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

70 by salma dahab, on Flickr



2009 Egypt El Darb El Ahmer Al Azhar Garden EF-S18-200mm f-3.5-5.6 IS 0036 by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

edit..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

> Seronera Wildlife Lodge
> The vast and spectacular Serengeti is the epitome of most people's vision of wild Africa; its endless rolling plains perfectly define the meaning of its name in the Maasai language - Seregenget or Siringitu means the place where the land moves on forever.
> Seronera is one of the most important spots of Serengeti National Park, where you can witness an actual kill in the flesh. This area is in the heart of the Serengeti, where all game drives, balloon safaris, and catching planes take place. Seronera Wildlife Lodge is located on the migratory route, and it provides front-seat viewing of this extraordinary natural phenomenon.
> Seronera Wildlife Lodge is artfully constructed around a rocky outcrop from glass and wood elements, perfectly blending into its surrounding; next to the lodge, several waterholes attract, day and night, the most amazing animals, providing a unique opportunity for a close encounter with the Big Five. Seronera Lodge is only 5 minutes from the departing point of the hot air balloon safaris, which offer a thrilling bird's-eye wildlife perspective of the vast plains of The Serengeti.
> From its privileged location, the Seronera's 75 rooms afford stunning views of over a million wildebeest as they migrate


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ngorongoro sopa lodge*


Ngorongoro Sopa Lodge by dpup, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

NGORONGORO CRATER LODGE


Ngorongoro Crater Lodge by Veresk, on Flickr



IMG_6689 by Veresk, on Flickr



Hot bath after safari by Veresk, on Flickr



Hot Dinner after safari by Veresk, on Flickr



Ngorongoro Crater Lodge by Veresk, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*CAMEROON*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Nigerian refugee embroiders a hat in the village of Gance in northern Cameroon


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nigerians carry straw bales to build houses in the village of Tallamallabrahim, northern Cameroon, 
where they have settled after fleeing Nigeria and the Boko Haram insurgency


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Le Meridien Douala









http://flic.kr/p/ewwBTX


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Chameleon on the street












http://flic.kr/p/dFgFe6


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nearing N'Djamena
a smart commercial by the brewery 33 to post signs 33 km from every major town in central Africa








http://flic.kr/p/dFgEBP


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cameroon -Entrance to Ngaoundere University








http://flic.kr/p/dFgTtB


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Statue on Ngaoundere Univ. Campus








http://flic.kr/p/dFniyW


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cameroon Flag on the Fallaise
a pass between Garoua and Ngaoundere.








http://flic.kr/p/dFgMxP


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Gathering sand








http://flic.kr/p/dFgNpc


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Brandrodung
typical image in the Extreme North of Cameroon that grass and bush is burnt down.








http://flic.kr/p/dFnfby


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

House on fire
in a village a house caught fire. Water is scarce. They had to wait for the fire to burn out. Very sad for one woman who lost all her belongings. Noone hurt.








http://flic.kr/p/dFneQd


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sierra Leone*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Flamboyant Conductor, Freetown








http://flic.kr/p/e9m4r6​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

UBC Primary School @ Mokabai Imperi Chiefdom
Zianab Gbangba Class 3 & Thomas Beah Class 4









http://flic.kr/p/e98yUW​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Market trader 
Moriba Town Market









http://flic.kr/p/e92Uhv​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Freetown Ryder









http://flic.kr/p/e92Uhv​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*MALAWI*









http://i38.tinypic.com/5xs01.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Northern Malawi - The road from Mzuzu to Usisya:








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Usisya bay, on Lake Malawi:







*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Ruarwe:







*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Chisepo Hut, Mulanje Mountain (3001m):







*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Manchewe Falls, near Livingstonia, Northern Malawi:







*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Lilongwe Airport - Malawi









Business Class Lounge - Lilongwe Airport, Malawi








http://flic.kr/p/dyCYbn​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Likoma Island Cathedral - Malawi









http://flic.kr/p/dyCYbn​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*MALABO 2*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Malabo 2..continued*









http://varlamov.me/img/afroexp_put27/02.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://varlamov.me/img/afroexp_put27/05.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://varlamov.me/img/afroexp_put27/07.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://varlamov.me/img/afroexp_put27/31.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://varlamov.me/img/afroexp_put27/18.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

edit


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mamounia - Marrakech - Morocco* (Morocco's most historical and traditional hotel, it's a Palace even if it's considered hotel)


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Diani Reef Resort - Mombasa.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ocean Paradise Resort, Zanzibar, Tanzania*



Ocean Paradise Resort, Zanzibar, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr



Ocean Paradise Resort, Zanzibar, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr




Ocean Paradise Resort, Zanzibar, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr



Ocean Paradise Resort, Zanzibar, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr



Ocean Paradise Resort, Zanzibar, Tanzania by safari-partners, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pemba Beach Hotel - Mozambique*












































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kasbah Tamadot, Morocco* 


























​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Libreville*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.top-depart.com/Templates/1/1/2/1158/images/photo/408/4046/TP_3044.JPG


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.top-depart.com/Templates/1/1/2/1158/images/photo/408/4046/TP_3048.JPG


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dakar








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kinshasa (Brazzaville across the River).








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Abidjan*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algiers










http://www.facebook.com/ndj.mlk*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar Es Salaam 


















*

kiligoland


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Casablanca, Morocco









pegasus.paris.free.fr*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nile River, Egypt 









wallpaper.worldsimple.com*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Agadir - Morocco*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ngong Forest (Edge of Northern Nairobi).*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Beira*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nairobi*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Brits*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban 
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Ndembele houses traditional










http://www.artforaidsinternational....18_109935497517_7485443_2661004_n-710x532.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

president mugabe leaves after checking up on the progress of *lupane state university* which is almost complete (only landscaping still needs to be done)


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
WITS University (Johannesburg)







*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Manzini is the largest city in Swaziland after the Capital city Mbabane. This is the town that used to be known as Bremersdorp in the old days. It has a population of more than 70 000 people.

















 Alejandro Gabriel Alonso​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
A busy street in the hustle and bustle of downtown Manzini:









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
The Jubilee Park in Manzini. This park is in a horrible state and not being looked after. It used to be nice until the early 90s. This is where one could seat and enjoy the fresh air in the center of the city:








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_
Law enforcement officers in Manzini








_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Catholic Cathedral









Alejandro Gabriel Alonso*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Catholic Chapel, St Theresa School








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nkoseluhlaza Street







*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Outside Bhunu Mall








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Manzini*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sao Tome and Principe*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Ilhéu das Rolas by Rui Almeida., on Flickr


Resort Pestana Equador (3) by Rui Almeida., on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ville Sao Tome Banque Nationale*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Inhame Eco Lodge
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*One of the resorts...
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Annaba*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1095046_496514150431384_1646167656_n.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_
View from El Montazeh Hostel







_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

St Augustin basilica & Hippone ruin, Annaba - Algeria by Sam Maas, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Basilique Saint Augustin Annaba by Philippe Marquand Photography, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...149272935006.178018.1379313347&type=3&theater


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...764.1073741836.377252032353377&type=3&theater


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...326961.-2207520000.1378001138.&type=3&theater


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Annaba*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=513730475346738&set=gm.10151488779291958&type=1&theater


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Duo de Photographes https://www.facebook.com/PhotographieEnDuo


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mohsin Rehman https://www.facebook.com/mohsin.re[/IMG]


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.visoterra.com/voyage-algerie


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.saint-etienne.fr/mairie/international/villes-jumelles


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://gourmandisesassia-91.over-blog.com/article-113108031.html


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...51487268596958&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/moefyah/5971068465/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/moefyah/5965267674/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Algeria, Annaba . - city center, Revolution street, ex cours Bertagna Annaba , former bone, Algeria / centre ville. le cours de la revolution ex cours Bertagna annaba , ancienne ville de Bone, Algerie = by setboun photos, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Saint Augustin Church by mohamedzaki2, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Central Annaba by joni580, on Flickr


Central Annaba by joni580, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Annaba from Basilica St Augustine by joni580, on Flickr


Coast near Annaba by joni580, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Playa de Carroube by enrikobeese, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

le Lever de l'Aurore by lunar-1, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A côté du théâtre by lunar-1, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Annaba*


Cours de la Révolution by lunar-1, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Riq-10 said:


>


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...569829.-2207520000.1382190959.&type=3&theater


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...025327.1073741844.418976550326&type=3&theater


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=3&theater


Annaba par André Lopes d'Oliveira, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Annaba par André Lopes d'Oliveira, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Comoros*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

alama said:


> *University of Antananarivo-Madagascar*
> 
> 
> Tana Day 3 por Abena, no Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

alama said:


> *University of Mauritius*
> 
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4756680703/]
> uom por nireshis, no Flickr
> ...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

kiligoland said:


> *The University of Dodoma (UDOM)* *TANZANIA*
> 
> 
> The University of Dodoma (UDOM) by clifguy, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Obafemi Awolowo University in the ancient city of IFE, Osun State
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*University of Nigeria, Nsukka Enugu state*


















http://i.imgur.com/jc1ES.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Convenant University, otta Ogun state nigeria*









http://i51.tinypic.com/2djytmo.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The American University in Cairo, Egypt*









https://studioabroad.newpaltz.edu/_customtags/ct_Image.cfm?Image_ID=2546


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mundiapolis University - Casablanca - Morocco*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mekelle University*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The University of Cape Town 









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Moi University*









http://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv59/docvml/MoiAdmin3.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar es salaam University College of Education-Tanzania
*









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-YQVLG1zQ1wY/Tl20HaNRHhI/AAAAAAAAACE/cdgNsQs-0Io/s1600/21052011415.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kenyatta University in Kiambu County*




























New library nearing completion


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*International University of Rabat* (temporary campus in the Technopolis)
http://portail.uir.ma/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Angola*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mansoura University:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Egypt*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mansoura*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
faculty of medicine
































*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Some apartment buildings in Lagos, Nigeria


















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Johannesburg City Hall









*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cape Town City Hall










http://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp297/tuksmedic/cape_town_city_hall1.jpg*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algiers city hall*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Casablanca City Hall*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nairobi* City Hall:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Pietermaritzburg City Hall, KZN

The Pietermaritzburg City Hall is a colonial era red brick building which dates from 1902. It was built to replace the original City Hall which was burnt down in 1898. The building was opened on August 14th 1902 by the then Duke and Dutchess of Cornwall and York. It was declared a national monument in 1969 (now known as Heritage sites).









By Kleinz1

Isandhlwana War Memorial








By Kleinz1








​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Ladysmith Town Hall - South Africa

The Town Hall, found in Ladysmith, KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa is declared a heritage site. The town is central to the historic Battlefields area and was under siege during the Second Boer War. The building was damaged by enemy shells during the siege.








By Kleinz1

By Helmut Schwarzer​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Oran city hall (algeria) :

















*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*East London Town Hall, South Africa.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban City Hall








*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Nairobi Hospital

















Karen Hospital:







*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Alamal hospital sudan 


*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The town of Chinguetti was founded in 1262 AD (660 of the Hegira). Its name means « the horses spring » but the old river is now dry.*




Chinguetti by O.Blaise, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*For many centuries all of Mauritania was popularly known in the Arab world as Bilad Shinqit, "the land of Chinguetti." *

Chinguetti by O.Blaise, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

One of Cape Town's newest industrial parks... Montague Park:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Beluluane Industrial Park - outskirts of Maputo.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mosquito net factiory in Arusha Tanzania *


Mosquito net factiory in Arusha Tanzania 1-23-12 by lamsongf, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*DAR ES SALAAM INDUSTRIAL AREA NYERERE ROAD*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Olkaria III is a 48 mega-watt (MW)
geothermal power plant located in Naivasha, Kenya 












An official with Kenya Power and Lighting Company 
takes notes at a sub-station in Nairobi.









​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Indorama Petrochemical Plant - Port Harcourt*

Work has already commenced to build the largest fertilizer plant in Africa (and one of the largest in the world) and also a Methanol Plant here as well. The complex currently includes a Olefins plant, Poly Ethylene / Butene and Poly Propylene Plants

The complex covers 400 acres of land


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Notore Urea Fertilizer Plant (The only Urea Fertilizer plant in Subsahran Africa)*








​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Djibouti
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Tropical beauty mixed with industry


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kigali*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Lesotho air must be so clean


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Karoo*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Eden Island *









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._Island,_Mahe.jpg/640px-Eden_Island,_Mahe.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Luderitz, Namibia*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Arniston, South Africa
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Tangier Launch Into Europe


CIMG0307 by zhrely, on Flickr


CIMG0322 by zhrely, on Flickr


CIMG0305 by zhrely, on Flickr


CIMG0319 by zhrely, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ruidoblanco

Other sizes :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruidoblanco/11195281253/sizes/h/in/photostream/









viballarin


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Turismo Tangier




IMGP0769 by granarturismo, on Flickr


IMGP0638 by granarturismo, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Table Mountain* CAPETOWN 
from Big Bay










wider view










framed on Signal Hill










sailing by










Late evening









rnike on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Capeverde Harbour*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Complexo Copacabana - Lajinha - Sº Vicente 2 por MÃ¡rmoresCristovao, no Flickr


Complexo Atlantico Praia - cabo verde 2 por MÃ¡rmoresCristovao, no Flick


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Leafy Areas*









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6232/6308961364_c3689b2dc0_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cape Town*



January 2015:









By infrastrastructurephotos on flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Catumbela Angola*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd...._=1429295919_2360f735901859baf5f0c328a0498607


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

kt001 said:


> Interesting! I love it! Thanks so much


youre welcome...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Polana, Maputo*




























Miguel Cintra[/B]​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Very nice thread! Africa has so many natural and urban beauties.



BenjaminEli said:


>


Where is this?


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

@sebvill..thats a new neighbourhood in the outskirts of malabo, very green


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban City Lights*
Durban City on a wet windy morning. 










No sign of a sunrise. We enjoyed the challenging conditions










*The other side*
Morning at North Beach, Durban. No real sunrise due to thick grey clouds - Looked the opposite side and found the beautiful light.










*Durban Harbour*
Morning, before sunrise in Durban Harbour








​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kinshasa on Insta*









http://scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/.../e15/10995028_835795719810068_891243115_n.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nairobi Central Corp Band
Central Business District


1393524_621300771246283_1246446020_n by kalimaabednego, on Flickr


1003242_621300757912951_1964353064_n by kalimaabednego, on Flickr


1461590_621300734579620_1468110163_n by kalimaabednego, on Flickr


1391422_621300857912941_986671504_n by kalimaabednego, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Johannesburg Naude square










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-6UXJIYr7HZ4/UPW78c22IaI/AAAAAAAAR0A/u1uEyOvRdYQ/s1600/IMG_0335-713337.JPG​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cape Town at Night*
While Cape Town is beautiful by day, by night, it's a city of energy, diversity and rhythm:










Long Street is the place to be for most of the "touristy" club action in Cape Town









The city at night is vibrant and full of character









Neels Kleynhans _on Flickr_​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*soweto chimney tour..*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Aerial homes
*








http://independentsector.org/blog/assets/content/content/2012/01-Jan/soweto.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Soweto Theatre*



















http://www.heritagecollection.co.za/tl_files/content/blog/201206/Soweto Theatre 2 - Block view.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Swakopmund*









http://www.bannermanresources.com/media/articles/Profile/Swakopmund_aerial_opt[1].jpg-RESIZED.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Maputo*


















http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/user/187479358/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*CASABLANCA economic capital of morocco*










http://oi62.tinypic.com/9jdcw8.jpg








http://oi62.tinypic.com/10rtg5x.jpg ​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Yaounde*









http://s7.postimg.org/m3qunr5aj/20150420_131818.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban from the rocks*











pbs.twimg.com


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lagos*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Addis Ababa*









https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAME/-SWxiwQFHeg/w727-h545-no/IMG_2066.JPG


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/nGk4OT2.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lagos*









http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img845/8283/ovx3.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=7cc072ef08e102bf4aa7861f6237358f&oe=56347A5A


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Windhoek
Namibia

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Addis Ababa*









https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=ccb4683e2d62241e1bd0a17d872b5067&oe=56341796










https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=5daccf660965684e2eed9a280abb1136&oe=55E734E8​


----------

